# Dec-Early Jan. Long Ranger



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Issued by one of my Forecasters at my site, Ken Paone



> Ken Paone
> Snow-day.org Forecaster
> Dec 4-6
> Saturn has established residency over the Northeast and New England areas for the fall season. This, coupled along with the Sun-Mars conjunction at the time of the First Quarter Moon promises a major storm system over the aforementioned area of the country. Mercury's square to Uranus will add cold, and windy conditions to the mix.
> ...


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

What hell?


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

His technique is the same used by Old Farmers Almanac so say whatever you want, but he has nailed every storm so far this year.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Snow Day;650243 said:


> His technique is the same used by Old Farmers Almanac so say whatever you want, but he has nailed every storm so far this year.


can you show proof?


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

He posted this on my site in Mid October for early November;



> Nov 11-13
> Jupiter's sextile to Uranus brings cold but fair conditions to eastern Canada and New England, while the Sun's square to Neptune at the time of the full moon will produce a major storm event over the Central U.S.
> The Sun's square to Neptune will pump a lot of moisture up over the Central Gulf States. A strong low pressure area will most likely affect the area in and around Nebraska, Iowa, Kansas, Missouri, Oklahoma, and Arkansas as it pushes into the East Central U.S.


And what do ya know, he was dead on;












> long-range forecast for Nov 11-13, 2008 was posted on October 27th. The Sun's square to Neptune was quoted as the astronomical factor that would produce a low pressure system in and around Nebraska, Iowa, Kansas, Missouri, Oklahoma, and Arkansas as it pushes into the East Central U.S.
> 
> As can be seen from the Weather Channel map for November 11th at right, the low pressure is centered over that very area.
> 
> ...


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Snow Day;650249 said:


> He posted this on my site in Mid October for early November;
> 
> And what do ya know, he was dead on;


So his planet juggling told him that there will be a rain storm in the midwest? A long range computer model can tell you there is going to be a cutter to the lakes. Fair conditions in maine? I dunno not really going out on a limb. But thats just me, we shall see what his ur-anus says for this month!:waving:


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

You really need to not judge other forecasting techniques before you even know how it works, he also wrote an explanation to help you guys better understand this;


> Introduction to Astrometeorology
> 
> By Ken Paone
> 
> ...


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Snow Day;650257 said:


> You really need to not judge other forecasting techniques before you even know how it works, he also wrote an explanation to help you guys better understand this;


w/e works! We shall see how he does! Why not give him a chance, everyother weather man is usally wrong anyway!


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Yeah, please give it a chance, he has been pretty much accurate this fall so far.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

i'll keep my snow pusher and plows ready snow-day provides great forcasts


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

I'm with tls will see how he does I have yet to see a storm in the iowa area, and forecast I ask what week by week looks and have yet to see the results, I could go to my tara cards and some hocas pocas and gee I had a bowell movement it's going to snow, sorry man but by just following the plantes do'nt tell me crap, JMO

as tls22 said will see how this goes I have as much faith in this forcaster as my local ones!!!
as I said NOAA and accuwesther tells me more of what the weather is goin to do, then what I seen on this Snowday website all it talks about is the stars and their formation!!!


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

That was a very immature comment. Look, he has his own technique and i have my own, which i use models. I normally dont forecast out that far because models are all over the place, but this guy has been extremely accurate no matter what technique he uses.

I am sticking up for this man because he is different and has been accurate, this is what most of everybody's reaction is but, most people are shocked that he is that accurate


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

Hay I just call it as I see it, you might not like my opinion but it's JMO do'nt take it as a grand Assault on how you are forcasting there are some guys that think your forcasting is good, as I have said time will tell for me, I am very Skeptical on hocas pocas stuff guy!!

But i'd watch saying another site is not as good as I have ask you to show me where in your website are your local forcasts!! long or short range!! and they have a lot more info, on regional areas, it may be that you are still growing your site that's fine, I


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Listen, im not insulted because you seem to think i forecast using Planets, no, thats my OTHER forecaster that uses that.

Anyways, the site is simple, i have a front page with a top story, write a bit long paragraph for the next 1-2 weeks on what the models say and if theres a storm i forecast either in the Snow or Ice Accumulation Forecast page.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I agree with TLS on this too. Heard forcast for cold and snow here by now and not a thing on the ground except grass.


----------



## plownoob (Aug 14, 2008)

maybe he should just do predictions without revealing what his anus is doing. Everytime I hear that planetary stuff I think of horoscopes, and I still haven't won the lottery yet! but if it works I won't knock it! btw...can he predict winning lotto numbers too?


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

You guys are being real immature, this has nothing to do with horoscopes. Planets have there own Atmosphere and went they cross over the earth in space, there atmosphere affects Earth a bit.


----------



## storm king (Sep 17, 2008)

Hang in there snow day......we know you'r doing your best ,thats all we can ask for


----------



## Noose (Nov 23, 2008)

You are more patient that I would be snow day. Your dealing with bitter juveniles who just want a snow year or make alternate plans. I like the "_taro_" cards comment try Tarot. One loses credibility with inaccuracy. That stands for both sides of the conversation. The astrology theory is the longest standing weather forecasting theory around. And all you guys wouldn't be so into it if there wasn't some interest. There were the cave men though who were probably not much more than us waiting to see the weather. Snow day is there any sites that could show the planet positions over a location. I'd be interested in trying this theory for myself. It beats cussing out nice weather.
And if you guys want some far out theories look around on the web at the scientists associating the planets and weather to the economic recession.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Snow Day;651556 said:


> You guys are being real immature, this has nothing to do with horoscopes. Planets have there own Atmosphere and went they cross over the earth in space, there atmosphere affects Earth a bit.


Calm down dude. I for one am not being as serious as you think. Jst giving you a hard time because I am sitting at home and not plowing snow.


----------

